# How do you 'can' TANG?



## semperscott (Nov 7, 2010)

I love TANG, and it normally cost $2.99 a tub. Just bought 20 tubs on sale for $1.00 a tub although it has a expiration date of Mar 2015 I would like to find a way to store it in an airtight manner to extend that date.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Isn't TANG bascially sugar and flavor crystals with some vitamin fortification? Sugar won't degrade with time. The vitamins will lose their potency. I doubt that the ingredients that add flavor are going to change much due to oxidation.

I think that the BEST BEFORE date is mostly focused on the vitamins and if you love TANG methinks it's not because the vitamins taste great.

I'd do three things. Put aside one can of TANG powder and every New Years Eve or your birthday, make two glasses of TANG, one glass from this can that you've set aside and another glass from whatever can of TANG that you're currently using for your regular daily TANG fix. Compare the taste of the two. I'd be very surprised if the taste differs at all over the next 20 years.

The 2nd thing to do is to find out how they package the TANG powder. If the factory injects nitrogen into the package and the package is airtight, then I wouldn't do anything to those packages and simply proceed to storage. If you want to go the extra mile, then go with the mylar bags and oxygen absorbers in buckets.

The 3rd thing to do is to rotate your stock.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

semperscott said:


> I love TANG, and it normally cost $2.99 a tub. Just bought 20 tubs on sale for $1.00 a tub although it has a expiration date of Mar 2015 I would like to find a way to store it in an airtight manner to extend that date.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!


Tang has sugar, sugar get hard with time but is sugar so repacking Tang has to be as air tight as possible, and insulated from humidity, the use of oxygen absorbers is key here.Also you will need lots of water to make it and water to quench your thirst's after drinking it.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

My guess is that it wouldn't take much as it is mostly sugar. How 'bout put the Tang in an airtight container with a piece of dry ice, lid ajar. After the dry ice melts seal the lid. We can get dry ice at Walmart.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

The packages you got are the 1 pound plastic containers from Walmart, right? Maybe put them in canning jars and vacuum seal them. Or get the super big metal can of Tang from Costco.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

semperscott said:


> I love TANG, and it normally cost $2.99 a tub. Just bought 20 tubs on sale for $1.00 a tub


Great deal. National chain?


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

if keep it away form moisture it will last essentially forever.
Some of the vitamins may hydrolyse away but never all of them.
Like others said. think lids.. maybe put in a dark plastic bag with box of baking soda.

thats really just for good measure since tang is its own dessicant.

expiration dates are often added only because anyhting for human consumption must have one.

Thats why in the last few years you see a lot of "best by" lingo instead of "good until"


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Vac bag it then inta 5 gallon bucket with a O2 absorber. Should last till the next moon landin.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

WOW ... I just got the same deal at our local Dillon's (Kroger). Made 5 into Spiced Tea and the rest left as Tang. Vac sealed it all in quart bags with the foodsaver. Did the same last year when they had the same sale and have had no problems with that batch.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Take the sealed/unopened can and put it in a mylar bag. Slide in an O2 absorber. Vac seal. Done.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

Vacumn seal it yes....O2 absorber no....absorbers are a bad idea for sugar, makes it hard and I would think, IMHO, that it would do the same thing with the Tang. I have taken my Tang and put it in Quart Jars and vacumn sealed it and stored it in the dark area of my long term storage area. Same with my pre mixed Lemon aid I have put away for the Grand kids.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

BlueZ said:


> If you keep it away form moisture it will last essentially forever.


That's about it. A clean canning jar with a good lid seal and you are good for 100 years.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

What everyone else said above...


----------



## semperscott (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. My granddaughters love it!


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

Where can I get this $1 Tang? Only in Northeastern Texas?


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

Tacitus said:


> Where can I get this $1 Tang? Only in Northeastern Texas?


Watch the ads from your local Kroger or Kroger affiliate for the 10/$10 ... Tang, Country-time Lemonade, Kool Ade Mix's are all lumped together. Good Luck.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

This all is genius!! I'm gonna see if we can do this with our half tea half lemonade mix, plain lemonade, gatorade, and koolade. My favorite beverages forever!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks Reblazed. No Krogers around here, but I will watch for it.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*sugar gets hard*

I wouldn't open the containers. I wouldn't use oxygen absorbers. I would just put the original containers in 5 gallon buckets and put on a lid. A gamma seal lid will allow you access in and out of your bucket without having to fight with a regular lid.

I agree with some others. I think Tang and some of the other powdered drinks will last almost forever. The only things that would be concerning to me would be moisture or bugs. Companies are required to put expiration dates on products, and many of them are just random, so if it looks good and tastes good, it will probably not kill you or make you sick.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> . I would just put the original containers in 5 gallon buckets and put on a lid.


I think this would work for two years, tops. The plastic of each container will allow more moisture to migrate than you think. Try it, it will amaze you. I think I would have it all drank in two years anyway!!!


----------



## semperscott (Nov 7, 2010)

Again, thanks for all the info.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Another option*



LincTex said:


> I think this would work for two years, tops. The plastic of each container will allow more moisture to migrate than you think. Try it, it will amaze you. I think I would have it all drank in two years anyway!!!


Another option for moisture absorption is what are called silica packets, I think. These are the small inedible packets that come in with your shoes, electronics and other things you buy. I recently watched a Youtube video about how to dry these out and reuse them.

I wouldn't put silica right in a container of Tang, but in a bucket with containers of Tang.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I froze mine unopened.still using it after 5 years.


----------

